

WebFaction: app memory quota upgraded to 256MB for everyone - siavosh
http://blog.webfaction.com/

======
dhkl
This is a good and necessary move for the WebFaction guys. I had a basic
shared hosting account with them, and with 80MB of memory, you will run out of
memory quite quickly if you run an app framework like Ruby on Rails.

